# Cutlist software



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking for free Software that i can use to optimise my cut list for kitchen cabinets. I am using white melamine boards 1800mm X 2700mm in size . Can anyone help in this regard

Thanks 
Nollie


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

If you are using SketchUp there is a CutList plugin for it that I believe is free. I don't use it myself so am not sure on the details, but many people seem to like it

try doing a search on CutList here on this site and I'm sure you'll find it


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Cutlist is a very good program (not free though). I've been using it for about 8 years now. I always turn to it for estimating furniture projects.

For cabinet projects, I use a program called eCabinets (free) and it will provide as much output detail for an estimate as your willing to put in to it. For example - drawer slides, pulls, hinges, plywood, purchased or built in-house doors/drawer faces, etc. eCabinets can also output cutting diagrams using either a straight line saw or a CNC to cut the parts. It has a learning curve but can do some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think there is an app called 'cutlist' which is a paid app but there is also a plugin for SketchUp which as far as I know is free. you can find it here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9435

download link at top of page (in original post). you'll need to install SketchUp in order to use it though.


----------

